# TEACHER WANTS CLASS TO WRITE ANTI PIT BULL ESSAY



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

I was mailed this today.


Hello Fellow Pit Bull Lovers!

I am writing to you to gain support for my 16 year old son who is being forced by his High School English teacher to write a paper entitled, "People Should NOT own Pit Bulls".

After my husband died, my family dived headlong into dog rescue, and it was very helpful in the healing process for us. We worked with Bully Paws and often times took in pregnant, abused pits and nursed them and their pups into health and aided in the effort to find them loving Forever Homes. As a pit bull rescuer, and owner of several pit bulls, my family is adamately opposed to writing about this topic as are many kids in the class. And they are not given a choice to write about the opposing views. My son and I have asked several times to write on the opposing viewpoint.

Here is what the teacher says,

"Yes, this is the paper asking students to use the topic "People Should Not Own Pit Bulls." 
When we began this project, several students mentioned that they owned pit bulls. I said 
that they didn't have to BELIEVE people should not own pit bulls, but for the sake of this 
four paragraph research experience, I wanted them to use the four articles/sources I had
provided to discuss two reasons why owning pit bulls could be dangerous."

A whole generation of children are getting their heads filled with harmful, biased "facts" on our beloved breed. Several of us have contacted the school. I just got off the phone with the Assistant Principle, Mr Cassaday, and he said, and I quote, "It is an approved topic and there is nothing wrong with it". Wow. Won't you please help and call the school and voice your opinion?? 


703.365.6500 - ask for Mr Cassaday's office.

Thank You!
Robyn Horstkamp

--

Bully Paws 540-645-9385


Bully Paws- Pit Bull Patriots, Inc
Fredericksburg, VA
A 501c3 non-profit organization


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

I would be objecting to this so hard as the parent. I would call a meeting with the teacher an principal and slap them with the knowledge stick till their ears bled hehe.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ill call tomorrow , a child shouldnt be forced to write something they dont believe in , its like asking the teacher to write something like " I hate blacks" even if they dont believe it is it right? its discrimination how about they are given the choice for or against pitbulls and have both sides be able to be expressed. I wouldnt allow my child to write that paper and would be down in the principals office causing a scene I hope the school gets flooded with calls tomorrow and re thinks this teachers idea for a topic on a paper. if the school doesnt listen id go to the school board and file complaints, this is obviously a teachers opinion on the breed she/he shouldnt be forcing there view on other peoples kids.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

As a teacher in my past life. It is known children will develop beliefs/actions from adults in their lives including a teacher. She knows exactly what she is doing, as well as you, trying to force her beliefs of pits on them. I commend you for taking action for what you believe in. However; I have an alternate option. Make your calls, as well as fellow peers and family. Have them write down dates/times and whom they spoke with and what was said.

Have your child write the essay as requested by the teacher (keep a record of what she wrote/said also).

The last paragraph have your child (and his friends) write something to the effect of: These are all the false and biased reasons why my family owns and rescues pit bulls. Discrimination in any form is unacceptable, whether dealing with racism, physical/mental challenges or even animals. School is one place where discrimination should never be present. We need to look past the outer shell and look at what is inside before we judge in every part of our lives. 

Wait for the grade, ( most likely it will be low) get all the copies of his friends papers who weren't happy with the school/teachers request. Notify the editor of the local newspaper/tv and inform him of the school requirement. Invite them to the school board meeting. (I bet you have a few pit lovers in the news dept. We all know they love to stick pits and schools in the news for whatever reason. I bet a special interest group will hear about it and really put them on blast.) Then everyone show up at the next school board meeting. Address the actions of the school/teacher forcing a child write something he doesn't believe and something that is not appropriate to be in school without the opportunity to give an opposing opinion. Stay calm and have the facts in hand and even state you would understand if this was to be written in a debate form so the children could make his own choice and have an open discussion about it. 

If nothing else, your child will respect you for standing up for him and his best friend. Good luck.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Sheesh I know why I shouldn't be doing this at 4am. I was thinking Xiahko had the problem with the teacher. I will call the school in the morning too because I don't think the concerned parent will get this in time.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Oooh heck naw

I wish I were a parent of a kid in that class so I can pull my child out of her class & make a formal complaint to the school board. 

I'm going to listen to some pink floyd now...


----------



## Bruce TGPs (Dec 24, 2010)

If I was made to write this I would write it with the twist of why SOME people should not own pitbulls like the ones that end up in the shelters, AND PEOPLE LIKE HER that do not appreciate the breed JMO


----------



## Brutus0124 (Mar 22, 2011)

Teachers can't force their beliefs on students its unethical. Religion, politics, Sexual orientation, etc. all of these things have come up before with a teacher trying to force their belief system on their students and it was deemed wrong, but since this is dealing with dogs its okay? That is still prejudice and should not be allowed on any level.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

do not forget,we are in america, the great promoter of communism through politics and education.
we hated russia for this, yet look at the social divide. the haves dictate to the have nots,the haves,the greatest employer of illegals,to whom they give our american dream, that they pry from an american,to fatten their cheese storage.
I am no longer A proud american,not by choice, by force.


----------



## Dr.Q (Jan 12, 2010)

What a shame


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

William, I am 100% with you on this one. Could not have said it better myself.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

the best way to prove something true is by attempting to prove it untrue..

Go ahead and try to prove the dog bad; be sure to compare maneaters like GSDs and police dog attacks as comparisons.. bring up Sgnt Stubby .. You'll only find this to be more than true ..... 




Its a good stand point to know how to argue against your own point view; its only adding integrity to the students who utilize it properly.. Attack the hell out of APBTs and then gradually prove all those false statistics spoken as truth to be absolute  of course Im paraphrasing because Im speaking to you not a 16yr old but you get my drift right?


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*THIS IS SAD!!! *


----------



## Joewilly (Mar 6, 2011)

That's terrible... I'm a father, and clearly remember being a kid in NYC public and Catholic schools where indoctrination in this or that social, moral, spiritual issue is a big part of education...and believe many kids think critically and resent being led by the nose.

Personally, like fire hazard and bruce tpg , I used to take the anti side when I felt strongly about something...(was often in trouble for it, but it's not such a bad thing to learn to stand by your guns) maybe yours would be comfortable writing a piece which is well researched and documented with attributions about why a pit bull can be a great pet for the right owner.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I agree 100% this is horrible and the teacher is only going to do damage to a lot of kids who had open minds and will now close their minds due to propaganda. Do you have the articles she wants them to use? What do they say? Are they just lies or do they actually try and have some facts to base up her topic? I know its not you, I just really wonder what she is giving her students as the "facts" cited for the paper.

With that being said, I am always up for a good debate. I agree with Firehazard. I feel in order to have good conversations and discussion you sometimes need to be able to argue, convincingly, both sides. What class was it for I wonder. Creative writing? or English?


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

by SLC .. ME A summary...........



> &#8230;. K9, Man's Best Friend &#8230;.
> 
> While most people believe police or service dogs, also known as K9's, pose no public threat, actually K9s, mostly German Shepherds, attack more innocent people every year than any one particular breed. Such people like; Alicia Quinonenz, Frances Barnett, and countless other victims know first hand. Including Corporal Stephen Piazaa, of the Prince George County Police Department; who was severely mauled by a quote: "out of control K9", while in pursuit of suspect. While we look to find more information on these situations, it is here we find how often K9 attacks are swept under the rug in the United States.
> Genetic make up, like any other animal, make the us and all beings who we are. No matter if we are breeding a racing horse, an intelligent mind, or a fighting dog, that's what we are going to get. Here you have herding and stock breeds such as the German Shepherd and Rottweiler who excelled at guard duty so well, people started to breed them for guard duty hundreds and hundreds of years ago. The German Shepherd Dog was soon inducted as the go to, all around guard dog, also know as the GSD. Of course there are other guard dogs today that are formidable and dangerous as well such as: Dobermans, Rottweilers, American Bulldogs, Presa Canarios, Dogo Argentinos, the list go on and on, these dogs however have been called pit bulls when they attack someone. There is a
> ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

If I had to write that article, I'd just copy this

Top 10 reasons not to own a pit bull

Ten Reasons NOT to Trust a Vicious Pit Bull It's The Pits Blog

The kids should join together and return the same exact article above to their teacher and boycott this essay!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> If I had to write that article, I'd just copy this
> 
> Top 10 reasons not to own a pit bull
> 
> ...


Perfect! That made me laugh just thinking about the look on the teachers face


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Oh yeah. I would write this essay with stuff like "people should NOT own pit bulls because most people are not as intelligent as the dogs themselves."


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

william williamson said:


> do not forget,we are in america, the great promoter of communism through politics and education.
> we hated russia for this, yet look at the social divide. the haves dictate to the have nots,the haves,the greatest employer of illegals,to whom they give our american dream, that they pry from an american,to fatten their cheese storage.
> I am no longer A proud american,not by choice, by force.


AMEN!! :goodpost: 100% AGREE!:goodpost:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Quite simply I would object, If they kept on with the essay, my child would simply either write one in favor of the breed and how its miss represented by lack of factual research OR they would not write it at all and get a zero, I dont care.

No one is going to force my children to write something they dont agree or believe in. I think its better to teach my children to take a stand for what they believe in and suffer the consequences than to yield to the pressure and do something you dont believe in.

Suffering consequences is not as bad as doing something you shouldnt!


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

> Oh yeah. I would write this essay with stuff like "people should NOT own pit bulls because most people are not as intelligent as the dogs themselves."


This is a good spin you could take. SPIN IT ON THEM. People should not own this breed because

They are not responsible enough.
They dont understand the breed and its traits
They breed without regard to health, genetic traits, conformation ect.
Because irrisponsible people contribute to the negative steryotype of the breed, ect!


----------

